# New Brew System Ordered



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2009)

I finally broke down and ordered me a new brew system. I ordered a Sabco Brew Magic. I have been wanting an automated RIMS or HERMS system for a while and was going to build my own. After I figured the cost of buying all the tools, equipment, supplies and added the value of my time, and add the expense I would have to hire out like electronics, I would of been close to what a commercial unit cost with less functionality. Sabco and B3 both make great systems. I had been leaning toward RIMS if I made my own systems and Sabco had free shipping when I ordered which saved a huge chunk of change. HMM, maybe I should of just bought a new sports car to satisfy my midlife crisis urges.


----------



## Travisty (Jan 30, 2009)

Color me jealous! I've been drooling over brew stands for a little while now, but I won't be able to afford one for quite some time unfortunately.






So did you end up withthe RIMS orthe HERMS system? RIMS uses direct heat on the mash tun and HERMS uses the heat exchanger in the HLT right?


I noticed there are casters on all four legs. Do they lock?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2009)

You should be able to brew a bit of beer with that setup! When are you opening the brewery?


----------



## Travisty (Jan 30, 2009)

If smurfe opens a brewery, would all the beers have to be smurf blue?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2009)

We wouldn't want to confuse people into thinking it was LaBatts would we?


----------



## gaudet (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice setup smurfe...........

Call me when the pub opens


----------



## Travisty (Jan 30, 2009)

appleman said:


> We wouldn't want to confuse people into thinking it was LaBatts would we?




Ack!


----------



## farmer (Jan 30, 2009)

That's pretty nice setup . Now all you need is the moonshineoption.


----------



## Frank&Rita (Jan 30, 2009)

And I thought I was a big spender today when I bought a new 7.8 gallon plastic primary bucket!! I can just picture you and your friends brewing on a nice spring day and as you are all done cleaning up your wife comes and says the crawfish boil is ready to eat!! Now that sounds like a good time!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 30, 2009)

that is one FINE set up...all the best to you with it!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2009)

That is sweet Smurf, now you are hooked up! Are you going to craiglist your old set up?What size pots do have for your old set up?


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2009)

Travisty said:


> Color me jealous! I've been drooling over brew stands for a little while now, but I won't be able to afford one for quite some time unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are correct on the types of systems. The RIMS has the wort circulate through an element that keeps the temps consistent. The HERMS system will circulate the wort through a coil in the Hot Liquor Tank to keep temps consistent. There is pro's and con's of both systems. Many feel you chance caramelizing of the wort with a RIMS system but with my research, the construction and quality of the unit makes the difference. I find the RIMS systems more consistent with the way I want to brew. In regards to the casters, yes two of them lock just like a roll around tool box.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2009)

Frank&amp;Rita said:


> And I thought I was a big spender today when I bought a new 7.8 gallon plastic primary bucket!! I can just picture you and your friends brewing on a nice spring day and as you are all done cleaning up your wife comes and says the crawfish boil is ready to eat!! Now that sounds like a good time!!




I hear ya Frank. I saved a long, long time to buy this. It wasn't an easy decision. Well, I lie, it was an easy decision, just hard to write the check. 


And since you mention it, Crawfish season is right around the corner. A few places around are starting to get them in. It has been so cold though I am surprised there are any yet. You should see some boil pics real soon though. And BTW, I just got me another new plastic fermenter bucket the other day as well.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2009)

wade said:


> That is sweet Smurf, now you are hooked up! Are you going to craiglist your old set up?What size pots do have for your old set up?




I don't know what I will do with the old stuff yet. I actually have a couple of cooler set up systems. I have a nice Igloo Cooler set up with a mash tun with a stainless false bottom and another cooler for the HLT. Each have thermometers installed and it has a fly sparge set up. I have a boil kettle that is a converted keg like the new system has. I have another converted keg that is a HLT. I also have an 8 gallon stainless brew pot. I also have a 60 qt cooler that is converted to a mash tun. I guess I could throw them on Craigslist to see what I might get for them.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 31, 2009)

8 gallon SS pot, thats a nice size.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 15, 2009)

It's here!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2009)

Good Lord man, Divinci couldnt have designed a better model!!!!!


----------



## Travisty (Apr 15, 2009)

B-E-A-U-tiful!


So, when and what is the first brew going to be?


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2009)

Now there is a couple boys with their toys ready to play! Man do you look happy! I wonder why. LOL


Here's wishing you many kegs of happiness.


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2009)

From a fellow all-grainer. WOW !

How many gallons you gonna make this year..?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 15, 2009)

I tell you what. People retort how much these things cost but you just can't believe the detail and quality workmanship put into these systems. I was really amazed when I saw it in the "flesh". The welds are every one perfect, not a scratch or scuff. Everything fit perfectly together. There is a lot more hours in construction than one might think. 


I am not sure whatwe am going to brew first. Probably an English Bitter that is close to a Boddingtons. The other guy in the pichas all the supplies for that. My first batch for me will probably be an Orange/Coriander American Pale Ale. I will have to head to the brew shop for about a pound of hops for that one as well as a few specialty grains.I have a couple sacks of base grain already.I may lean toward brewing the Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA though in honor of that brewery. This is the system they started their brewery on. I have the recipe so I may go that route. 


It will be next week before I will have time to do a real brew though. have to learn the functions and work around work schedule and refresher classes I am in right now on my days off. I have to go to class tomorrow and we are going to the Beer Wars documentarytomorrow night. Work Fri-Sun. Then Monday learn the system and hopefully brew.


----------



## Scott (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice setup Smurfe, we should be neighbors!! You ever thought about moving north?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL well I am from the north as a neighbor to you. I am from Central Illinois but have absolutely no desire to move back there. Now Wisconsin, I would consider that. Upstate New York I would consider that as well. I like the cold, woods, hills and good fly fishing for trout.


----------



## Travisty (Apr 16, 2009)

Orange/Coriander APA sounds very interesting. Have you ever made that recipe before? Sounds refreshing!






The DFH 60 minute is a tasty beer for sure. We can't get it here in Nebraska yet which seems to make it that much more tasty when I do get it.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 16, 2009)

Travisty said:


> Orange/Coriander APA sounds very interesting. Have you ever made that recipe before? Sounds refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It is fantastic! Here is where I got the recipe from. I have tweaked it a bit to suit my tastes but it generally the same as this recipe.


http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f66/cascades-orange-pale-ale-84558/


In regards to the Dogfish Head, I can't get it local yet either. I can get it in Pensacola Fl. and always pick it up when we are over that way.


----------



## moto-girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Smurfe, please move north to Wisconsin. We really, really like beer. The odd brat never hurts either.


----------



## suprasteve (Apr 16, 2009)

Scott said:


> You ever thought about moving north?


I vote east towards northern Florida



! What a setup though, and here I am debating what I want to try for my very first beer brew....


----------



## smurfe (Apr 17, 2009)

Well let me know what you are thinking of trying and I will help you out how ever I can.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 17, 2009)

Smurfe, one word - WOW! That is one impressive looking system!!! 


You need to get alab coat, glovesand gogglesand everyone will think your a mad scientist down out there.


----------



## Dean (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice system Smurfe! You must let us know how it all works out for you. I'd like detailed pics of the process, or if you can, video would be good too. One day, I hope to get something like that, but that's a long way off.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 17, 2009)

Smurfe ain't going no where..... Once you move down here and get your hands on all the fresh ingredients and seafood..... Its very hard to leave.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 18, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Smurfe ain't going no where..... Once you move down here and get your hands on all the fresh ingredients and seafood..... Its very hard to leave.










Well, the great ingredients and seafood is indeed great but it wouldn't be that hard to leave the humidity, bugs, snakes etc. I do miss the four seasons and snow.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 18, 2009)

smurfe said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > Smurfe ain't going no where..... Once you move down here and get your hands on all the fresh ingredients and seafood..... Its very hard to leave.
> ...



We got snow Dec 10th, That's enough.....far as the snakes, bugs, and humidity.... Well not much I can say about that except make more beer


----------



## suprasteve (Apr 19, 2009)

smurfe said:


> Well let me know what you are thinking of trying and I will help you out how ever I can.


I'llprobably take you up on that! I'd like to eventually try something fancy like a russian imperial stout or a belgianstyle ale or something, kinda shooting for the stars right away I know. But I'm thinking that starting off with something simpler would be the more intelligent choice



(like DME as opposed to all-grain), over this summer I'll look into it more...


----------



## smurfe (Apr 19, 2009)

You can make those styles with some extract and steeping grains and the proper yeast. Will be no problem. When your ready, fire away with the questions.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, just got done with my first brew on the new system. It was great. Everything went more than perfect. I am very happy. Brewed an English Bitter reminiscent of a Boddingtons. Took about 3.5 hours from start to clean up. The wort was crystal clear and the Chill Wizard was amazing. 6 Gallons of wort from boiling to 60 degrees in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Travisty (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice! 5 minute chill is awesome. How does the Chill Wizard work? Is it an immersion style chiller or a counterflow?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 21, 2009)

The Chill Wizard is a plate chiller. It is a Therminator and March pump mounted on a stand and plumbed all together with flow valves and an O2 injection port. Pretty nifty little item.


----------



## Travisty (Apr 22, 2009)

An O2 injection port? Cool!


----------

